# Varomor varroa fumigation device



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I have heard of it just recently. Looks like a ukrainian knock off of the Burgess fogger. Seems a little more sturdy. You can use a variety of miticides. A lot of the you tube guys seem to be big on Amitraz.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Georgiabeeman (Dec 10, 2015)

I like to fog my bees with the mineral oil.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Fogging amitraz is a dangerous and inefficient way of doing it.


----------



## Galaxie (May 13, 2015)

Georgiabeeman said:


> I like to fog my bees with the mineral oil.


You might want to read all of Glock's posts in this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?283157-Started-fogging-today
He found out that mineral oil doesn't work.


----------



## KWFisher (Jan 15, 2016)

RAK said:


> Fogging amitraz is a dangerous and inefficient way of doing it.


I agree.
And yes I have done thousands of hives this way.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

KWFisher said:


> I agree.
> And yes I have done thousands of hives this way.


What did you use?
Glock found mineral oil fogging to be useless. Does he still post? His posts were interesting.
I was curious about this system for oxalic acid as it requires no electricity so not tied to a power source.
Has anyone used it for OA.
Why would it be ineffient for Amitraz if it distributes through the hive?
They suggest it for OA, thymol or Amitraz.


----------

